

IWeb Discriminates Against Users from Palestine, Jordan, Syria and Lebanon - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2013/11/canadian-web-hosting-company-iweb-discriminates-against-users-from-palestine-jordan-syria-and-lebanon-terminate-its-services-to-them.html

======
ArabGeek
it is well known that most hacker news members are from western countries but
support for those users in other countries is appreciated.

